# Favorite crappie lake



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

What is everybodies favorite crappie lake in ohio..Mine is SaltFork but you have to know where to fish to catch alot of big ones


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Buckeye,when you nail 15 to 17 inchers pulling a shad rap for saugeye with regularity ,that's not bad Of course they all go back as I don't care for them.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

First of all it has to be Sandusky Bay, unmatched so far in all my years of travel in Ohio and other states.

2nd Knox Lake, it took me quite alot of research to find the big ones but the time invested paid off this last fall.

You gotta love those Crappies.

Happy New Year everyone,

JimG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

JimG..How are you doing you crappie snagger..Havn't heard from you for a while..You had a good fall on crappie's..I did too for some reason..But had a good year period..Boated over 600 Crappies this year..Only kept about 75..A lot of C&R...A Happy New Year to you and your's...JIM....CL....:Banane29:
PS ..My Favorite lake is West Branch...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

puterdude said:


> Buckeye,when you nail 15 to 17 inchers pulling a shad rap for saugeye with regularity ,that's not bad Of course they all go back as I don't care for them.


First you become a moderator....now you don't like crappie....Man, I lost all respect for you....


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry,I just don't like the taste of them.I guess I'm spoiled by saugeye,yellow perch,and walleye.You can have all crappie I catch


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Congress Lake. We have friends out their that take us out legally. They live their. Catcha lot of fish. Perch, Crappie, Gills, and every once in a while a Northern will show up. Its got a big school of them in their.


----------

